
Are developers honestly happy working 60-hour weeks? - tomerbd
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/are-developers-honestly-happy-working-60-hour-weeks-why-its-bad-news-whatever-your-programming-language/
======
papito
You will be writing some rickety-ass code with 12-hour days. That, or you will
find ways to just stay in office and burn through those hours not doing actual
work.

------
sharemywin
It even says in the article it's a small subset of people working 60 hours a
week. And they're probably getting paid either in comp or options.

------
HacklesRaised
If they choose to, not if required to!!

